# e-mail is down... again.



## HellHound (Sep 10, 2005)

As of this morning, the ambient.ca domain has gone off-line and due to technical problems will not be on-line again until Tuesday (well, Monday hopefully, but I'm leaving a small leeway for more unforseen issues).

If anyone needs to contact me, please use mjasonparent (at) gmail (dot) com

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

